# Quiet And Durable Airpumps For Your Fish Room



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

*Quiet And Durable Air Pumps For Your Fish Room*

We just wanted to let everybody know that we are now carryiing Alita linear air pumps. Alita air pumps are one of the highest quality, longest lasting and quietest air pumps.

We have been using Alita AL-15A for over 5 years and we never had to get it serviced. We are also very happy with how quiet this pump runs.

Currently we have these three models in stock:

 Alita AL-6A Air Pump with a 12 Gang Manifold
  Alita AL-15A Air Pump with a 12 Gang Manifold
 Alita AL-40 Air Pump









*Alita AL-6A*









*Alita AL-40*


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Alita AL-60 Air Pump - $179
Alita AL-80 Air Pump - $229

are now also available.


----------

